# Marbled self-cloning crayfish, $8, 3 for $20, Keele / Bloor, shipping



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

I have young Marbled self-cloning crayfish for sale.
Currently they are 2" in size. First people will get bigger ones 



















These guys grow fast. They are not aggressive, but can trim and damage your plants. If they fed well, should not create mess in your tank.
I keep them together with different neocaridina shrimps.
This is self-cloning crayfish. I had only one adult and it got eggs by itself, then released babies. It's truly amazing creature!

They are $8 each and 3 for $20.

Look at some videos with these crayfish here:










Pick up near Keele and Bloor intersection in Toronto.
I can also ship them within Canada. Shipping cost is extra. Ask me for shpping quote with your postal code.

Thank you for looking.


----------



## cichlidspiro (May 11, 2011)

Please pm
Me 


Cheers,
Spiro


----------



## cichlidspiro (May 11, 2011)

igor.kanshyn said:


> I have young Marbled self-cloning crayfish for sale.
> Currently they are 1"-1.5" in size. First people will get bigger ones
> 
> 
> ...


HEY please Clear your inbox as I can not reply to your pm


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

Inbox is clean now.


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

*Several new photos*

I've added several new photos. 
It's photos if young crayfish. The one you will be getting.


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

Some crayfish are still available.


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

These funny crays are still available.


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

Self-cloning crayfish are available for purchase.


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

*Some more videos with these guys*

Self-cloning marbled crayfish is digging in the sand


Newborn self-cloning crayfish


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

Crayfish are available.


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

There are only several crays left ...


----------

